

So I started to twitter, who should I follow? - jgrahamc

Would love to hear recommendations for who is worth listening to.
======
mbuchanan
I just started a couple of days ago too, I picked about 50 people to follow.
You can look at my follow list. <http://twitter.com/michaelbuchanan>

------
shafqat
Me? You can follow me at <http://www.twitter.com/NewsCred>

------
hhm
I just follow my friends and a few people more. Maybe you can invite your
startup friends to join Twitter too?

